# Gmail Trick



## Nett (Feb 19, 2014)

Most GMail users don't know about this, your single email account = tens (if not, hundreds) of email addresses.

Google redirects all emails to all possible variations of your email address to your main account.

For example, if your email address is [email protected], all emails send to the following addresses will be redirected to your main email account.

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

 

This is a really good feature, since you can register on websites with different email addresses and get all emails imported to one inbox, with NO setup at all.

 

https://support.google.com/mail/answer/10313?hl=en-GB&ctx=mail


----------



## sv01 (Feb 19, 2014)

old trick


----------



## KuJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

I didn't know about that. Can't you also use a + or something for adding text to your e-mail address?


----------



## sv01 (Feb 19, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> I didn't know about that. Can't you also use a + or something for adding text to your e-mail address?


yes, we can add many more variation.



> Here are two different ways you can modify your Gmail address and still get your mail:
> 
> Append a plus ("+") sign and any combination of words or numbers after your email address. For example, if your name was [email protected], you could send mail to [email protected] or [email protected]
> 
> ...


http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2008/03/2-hidden-ways-to-get-more-from-your.html


----------



## KuJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

Neat. I hate GMail a little less now.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 19, 2014)

> Most GMail users don't know about this, your single email account = tens (if not, hundreds) of email addresses.



Spammers know it however.  There have been days when I've received 10K+ identical spam emails in my google apps account all addressed to different names...the spam filter catches most of them but it's still annoying.



KuJoe said:


> Neat. I hate GMail a little less now.


Gmail will let in 10K+ identical spam emails but it blocks content their spam filter has determined is spam (logwatch and rkhunter reports from one of my servers are currently being bounced by gmail because it thinks they're spam but luckily those are the only things from that server that gmail bounces.)


----------



## KuJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Gmail will let in 10K+ identical spam emails but it blocks content their spam filter has determined is spam (logwatch and rkhunter reports from one of my servers are currently being bounced by gmail because it thinks they're spam but luckily those are the only things from that server that gmail bounces.)


I never said I liked GMail.  But for my main e-mail account on GMail, I've never received a spam e-mail in my inbox since I switched to it a few years back nor have I ever had legitimate e-mails sent to spam before (except for sites that do not have correctly configured mail servers). Now my Google Apps account is a different story and I had to setup certain filters to stop blocking some e-mails at spam from certain websites but the spam that gets delivered to my inbox is still only one or two a month during a bad month.


----------



## Virtovo (Feb 19, 2014)

This makes sense.  Always wondered why my [email protected] email address always got mail for [email protected]


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Feb 19, 2014)

This use to be a HUGE problem in the realm of sign ups until developers knew about it. I know WHMCS had to add filter for that since it was causing a huge fraud issue.


----------



## BeastVM_Aaron (Feb 19, 2014)

I hope i got wrong point.

Example:

My mail is [email protected] so if someone open account as [email protected] then he will get my mails too ?


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Feb 19, 2014)

BeastVM_Aaron said:


> I hope i got wrong point.
> 
> Example:
> 
> My mails is [email protected] so if someone open account as [email protected] then he will get my mails too ?


No because the accounts already been taken by you.


----------



## texteditor (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah, this is still useful for signing up to services multiple times with 'unique' mail addresses


----------



## shovenose (Feb 19, 2014)

Does Hotmail aka Outlook.com do this too?


----------



## trewq (Feb 19, 2014)

shovenose said:


> Does Hotmail aka Outlook.com do this too?


No one has used them for 5 years...


----------



## shovenose (Feb 19, 2014)

trewq said:


> No one has used them for 5 years...


Uh, I do.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Feb 19, 2014)

I use outlook.com for my domain's email. So people do use it.


----------



## trewq (Feb 20, 2014)

Magiobiwan said:


> I use outlook.com for my domain's email. So people do use it.


Sorry, I stand corrected. Did they remove all the ads?


----------



## fixidixi (Feb 20, 2014)

well my brother has a problem with this: he has an address like this: [email protected]

another man already registered [email protected] (back then when gmail did not handle .-s this way and you needed an invite to register an account  )

now he gets some of that mans mail and some of his land on the other mans account :%


----------



## Dylan (Feb 20, 2014)

trewq said:


> No one has used them for 5 years...


Outlook.com hasn't even been around for 5 years (not even 2). It's also pretty fantastic. You might want to try it before bashing it.


----------



## trewq (Feb 20, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Outlook.com hasn't even been around for 5 years (not even 2). It's also pretty fantastic. You might want to try it before bashing it.


Wasn't bashing, just commenting. I thought outlook.com was just a rebrand of Hotmail.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Feb 20, 2014)

It's way different. Much better than Hotmail used to be.


----------



## Navyn (Feb 21, 2014)

I dont know about this thanks for this info. i love gmail service truly .


----------



## Ree (Feb 21, 2014)

I've always loved this "feature".  I have [email protected], and 99.9% of my spam comes in as [email protected] (no period), so I setup a filter to auto-delete anything missing the period and voila, I have a spam free inbox!


----------

